# Not new but been a LONG while, Any OHIO Northern Ohio hunters?



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

You may have more luck getting an answer in the Bowhunting section. )


----------



## pondcreekrange (Oct 25, 2008)

I have deer hunted in the Willard Marsh Area which is south of Sandusky a little ways. It is approximately 1,700 acres and is a very nice place to hunt. There are local hotels that you could stay in that are a 5-8 minute drive from there as well.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcomesign: back


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------

